# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Uczulenie na słońce

## Aless

Witam,

Od trzech lat słońce ma bardzo niekorzystny wpływ na moją skórę. Po każdym wyjściu na słońce skóra jest zaczerwieniona i dostaje wysypki. Wiem, że nieleczone lub zaniedbane prowadzi do poważnych problemów skórnych.
Proszę o pomoc. Teraz pilnuje się i stosuje przed każdym wyjściem z domu krem z filtrem 50.

----------

